# RSS Growler



## Stansmith (28 Mai 2012)

Bonjour !

Quelqu'un connait RSS Growler ?
je voulais que des petites notifications s'affichent (comme growl itunes)
mais j'ai beau entré mes liens rss ....
je ne vois aucune notifications s'afficher  !!!

merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h13 ----------

Bon finalement j'ai installer OminiGrowl 
c'est super ce truc
bon bah merci quand même ^^


----------

